# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  New telephone socket

## slepax

Hello people, 
I want to install a new telephone socket in one of the rooms. The electrical and line connection is easy, but I'm having problems getting the cord to the right spot on the wall. 
I am not familiar with Aussie homes and how they are built. I understand that there is some cavity in between the bricks that I can have the telephone cord running through the roof and to the right spot on the wall. Sounds easy. 
  My problem is that in the roof space, it seems the cavity is covered with some very wide wooden beams. No way to push the cord thorough. 
  Am I missing anything here? I'm quite puzzled. 
  Thanks,
  Ronen

----------


## K_S

Is your house brick veneer or solid brick

----------


## slepax

> Is your house brick veneer or solid brick

  I admit not to know the difference between the two, but this page says brick veneer has an inner 12mm plaster wall, which I don't have. From the same page, the description of "Brick Cavity" is more suitable to what I have - 110mm brick, 50mm air space, and another 110mm brick. 
Does that help?

----------


## commoo

sounds like house might be double brick.
If this beam is covering the cavity.if you are able, Try drilling a clearence hole to feed the wire through.
i normally use the yellow tongue from the flooring to feed the wire down the wall as this is stiff but very thin.

----------


## slepax

> sounds like house might be double brick.
> If this beam is covering the cavity.if you are able, Try drilling a clearence hole to feed the wire through.
> i normally use the yellow tongue from the flooring to feed the wire down the wall as this is stiff but very thin.

  Yes, I'm quite positive what I have here is double brick. 
I have the yellow tongue and I even have a snake, but I'm a bit afraid to drill through the beam. I guess it's there to support the structure of the house, drilling through it might make it weaker. 
I was thinking maybe to take a different approach. The problem I have now is with one of the inner walls, so I was thinking to take out some of the roof tiles near the outer wall, hopefully I won't find a beam there allowing me to drop down the line. Does that make sense?

----------


## Tools

Your internal walls are more than likely only single brick, which is why the plate covers the whole thing.Go with the external wall as you are thinking. 
Tools

----------

